# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ++ถ้าเป็นคุณ จะเลือกชุดราตรียาวไปงานแบบไหนค่ะ++

## dressguruforyou

ถ้าสาวๆได้รับการ์ดเชิญไปออกงานราตรีสุดหรู ในโรงแรมไฮโซ
คุณจะเลือก*ชุดราตรียาว*แบบไหนกันค่ะ 
บางคนอาจจะเลือกจากความชอบแบบเห็นปุ๊บรักเลย หรือเลือกให้เหมาะกับสัดส่วนรูปร่างของตัวเอง หรืออาจเป็นเทรนด์ที่คนนิยมใส่กัน
แล้วคุณละค่ะ เลือกชุดราตรียาวแบบไหนกัน

ชุดราตรียาว เน้นโชว์สัดส่วน สำหรับสาวมั่น
ชุดราตรียาวที่มีปลายกระโปรงเป็นทรงหางปลา ตัวชุดเน้นอก/เอว/สะโพก แบบนี้จะเหมาะกับสาวหุ่นนาฬิกาทรายและจะยิ่งทำให้คุณดูเพรียว เซ็กซี่ มีสัดส่วนสมเป็นหญิงสาวมากค่ะ



ชุดราตรีสุดหรู อลังการ
ด้วยคุณภาพของผ้า รายละเอียดลูกไม้ ความเปล่งประการของคลิสตอล ทำให้ชุดดูหรูมากเลยค่ะ รับรองว่าใส่ออกมาแล้วโดดเด่นสุดๆ



สวย หวาน อ่อนโยน
สาวๆที่ชอบดีเทลของลูกไม้ ผ้าที่ใส่สบาย สีชุดที่สวยหวาน ต้องชุดแนวนี้ใส่แล้วยิ่งชอบ ยิ่งมั่นค่ะ



สวย เก๋ แบบไม่ซ้ำใคร
ถ้าเบื่อชุดแบบเดิมๆ ก็ลองหาชุดดีไซส์เก๋ๆที่มีดีเทลใหม่ใส่ดีกว่าค่ะ จะได้สนุกกับการแต่งตัวมากเลย



หรือว่าชอบแบบเรียบหรู
ถ้าออกงานบ่อยๆ ลองมองหาชุดราตรียาวแนวเรียบหรูไว้ประจำตู้เสื้อผ้าซิค่ะ รับรองว่าได้ใส่หลายงานแน่นอน








ไม่ว่าจะเป็นแบบไหน เรามีชุดราตรีให้สาวๆเลือกมากมาย 
ชุดราตรีของเราคุณภาพพรีเมี่ยม ดีไซส์แตกต่าง พร้อมส่ง สวยหรูที่สุด 
แวะไปที่เว็ปเราแล้วคุณจะประทับใจ
http://www.sisandsisdress.com/


ร้าน SisandSisDRESS ขายชุดราตรีสั้น ชุดราตรียาว ชุดราตรีคนอ้วน ชุดแซก แบบสวย เก๋ เกรดอินเตอร์แบรนด์ สินค้ามีให้เลือกมากมาย พร้อมส่ง
สอบถาม / สั่งซื้อ ได้ที่
LINE :  @sisandsisdress
TEL :  061 769 2969 [K. Joy]
EMAIL :  sisandsisdress@gmail.com
http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
งานเกรดพรีเมี่ยม มั่นใจคุณภาพ
ไม่โกง ไม่หลอกหลวง ทุกชุดเราถ่ายภาพเอง ภาพจริงจากชุดจริง
ส่งสินค้าทุกวัน ส่งด่วนทั่วไทย ส่งด่วนทั่วโลก
มั่นใจได้เลยค่ะ ส่งจริง ส่งไว

สาวๆสมัยนี้มีโอกาสออกงานกันตลอด เริ่มตั้งแต่จบจากจบมหาวิทยาลัยก็มีงานบายเนียร์ ทีต้องเริ่มแต่งตัวออกงานอย่างเป็นทางการ จะให้ใส่ชุดประจำวันทั่วไปก็ไม่เหมาะไม่เข้ากับบรรยากาศสุดๆ อย่างน้อยสาวๆก็คงเลือกหา*ชุดแซก*มาใส่ที่จะทำให้ดูเป็นสาวสมวัย แตกต่างจากวันปกติ จริงๆแล้วโรงเรียนมัธยมหลายๆแห่งก็มีงานพรอมเปิดตัวสาวน้อย ก่อนจะไปสู่วัยมหาลัย ซึ่งหลายๆโรงเรียนก็เริ่มหันมาจัดงานแบบนี้กันมากขึ้น หลังจากจบมหาวิทยาลัยเข้าสู่วัยทำงานก็มีโอกาสมากขึ้นเรื่อยๆเลยใช่ไหมค่ะ ไม่ว่าจะเป็นงานเลี้ยงบริษัท หรือว่าเป็นงานแต่งงานของเพื่อนร่วมงานหรือญาติของเราก็ตาม

เกริ่นมาซะนาน สาวๆเตรียมพร้อมกันรึยังค่ะ มองหาชุดราตรียาวแบบกันกันไว้บ้าง ที่เน้นชุดราตรียาวนี่ก็เพราะชุดราตรียาวเหมาะกับงานที่เป็นทางการหรืองานกลางคืนมากกว่า*ชุดราตรีสั้น*ค่ะ ใส่ชุดราตรียาวเด่นกว่าเยอะ สาวๆควรมีชุดราตรียาวเก็บไว้ในตู้เสี้อผ้าบ้างยิ่งสาวๆที่ออกงานบ่อยๆ ชุดราตรียาวแนวเรียบหรูก็ควรมีไว้ใส่ได้หลายๆงานเชียวค่ะ

สาวๆพลัสไซส์ก็ใส่ชุดราตรียาวได้นะค่ะ สาวๆลองเลือก*ชุดราตรีคนอ้วน*ที่มีแบบเหมาะกับรูปร่างของเราเอง ต้องรู้ว่าสาวๆต้องการโชว์ส่วนไหน อำพรางส่วนไหน เมื่อรู้แล้วก็ให้เลือกชุดที่มีดีเทลที่เน้นส่วนที่สาวๆโชว์เพื่อดึงความสนใจออกจากส่วนที่สาวๆต้องการอำพรางค่ะ

เรายินดีให้คำปรึกษาสาวๆทุกคนนะค่ะ

ชุดราตรี

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
+++ แวะมาชมชุดราตรี สวย คุณภาพดีนะค่ะ +++
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

<>Line ID: @sisandsisdress
<>TEL: 061 769 2969 ติดต่อ คุณจอย
<>Website: http://www.sisandsisdress.com/
<>E-mail: sisandsisdress@gmail.com

----------


## dressguruforyou

ร้านซิสแอนด์ซิสเดรส ยินดีต้อนรับค่ะ
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------


## dressguruforyou

ชุดสวย คุณภาพดี ระดับINTERแบรนด์
https://th-th.facebook.com/sisandsisdress

----------

